# Noga Indicator Base Size Question



## Deadbolt47A (Jun 2, 2016)

I'm in the market for a new indicator base for my Atlas 618.  I'm going to buy a Noga but I'm having a hard time deciding between the small and medium sized indicator.  I'd like to use the small one but am concerned I'll end up wishing I'd have bought the medium sized one.  Any information would be appreciated.
Thanks.

Eric


----------



## Bob Korves (Jun 2, 2016)

Buy both!  Seriously, the small one would probably be more useful on your 618, however, you might get a bigger lathe someday, or a mill or whatever.  Get what works for you best.  Noga is definitely the right choice.  They are amazingly nice, and change indicating from a chore into a pleasure.  I had to use a cheap import stand today to help a friend with his lathe (fellow H-M member, hope he doesn't see this!).  I had forgotten just how awful they are.  A Noga will spoil you forever.  Buy all the cheap junk you want, but splurge and buy yourself a Noga indicator stand.  They are the absolute best and a joy to use, and no, I am not compensated by them...  Anyway, you may need another indicator stand or holder for other uses.  Again, choose Noga first.  I recently came into a larger, old school, heavier duty Mitutoyo indicator stand, in new condition.  It is the next best thing to a Noga i have used so far, and I am keeping it for heavier work.  I gave away all my Chinese indicator stands, and the leftover parts from the broken ones as well, a long time ago.


----------



## Billh51 (Jun 2, 2016)

I have to agree with Bob on the quality of a Noga. I have had several cheap ones over the years and recently splurged on a Noga. Man what a difference, a pleasure to use. I have a 12x36 lathe and bought the medium sized one and it works great. I would think the smaller one would be better suited for your 6x18. Good luck with your decision and I also have no affiliation with Noga.


----------



## Billh51 (Jun 2, 2016)

Forgot to add, there on sale in the new Enco flyer right now with free shipping.


----------



## Deadbolt47A (Jun 3, 2016)

Many thanks guys!

Eric


----------

